# Farmer milks a cow



## elianna (Jun 9, 2009)

A farmer was milking his cow. He was just starting to get a good rhythm going when a bug flew into the barn and started circling his head. Suddenly, the bug flew into the cow's ear. The farmer didn't think much about it, until the bug squirted out into his bucket. It went in one ear and out the udder.


----------



## Scout (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL Oh, that's bad!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Chirpy (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 9, 2009)

LMAO that's a good one.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Rence (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm ashamed to admit I had to read that twice. But, better late than never


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 10, 2009)

This thread should have a lot of laughs for it!


----------



## wafflesmom (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## Evilkitty162 (Nov 6, 2009)

bad pun,  bad pun


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't wait to use that one on my Dad, he tells the worst! Now I can get him back, thanks!


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, that is so bad!


----------

